# FiiO Q5S Impressions and discussion thread



## Currawong

This just arrived yesterday. My initial impressions are that it sounds a bit clearer and nicer than the original Q5 (which has an AM3A attached) using my iPhone as a USB source. I've yet to try Bluetooth.  I did try the Empyreans with it, and the sound quality was better than I had expected.


----------



## kaushama (Jul 28, 2019)

Currawong said:


> This just arrived yesterday. My initial impressions are that it sounds a bit clearer and nicer than the original Q5 (which has an AM3A attached) using my iPhone as a USB source. I've yet to try Bluetooth.  I did try the Empyreans with it, and the sound quality was better than I had expected.



I have Q5S on order with AM3D module. Any of these has AM3D? If so how they compare each other? AM3E vs AM3D?


----------



## tracyca

When will the q5s hit the US market?


----------



## TooPoorForHiFi

tracyca said:


> When will the q5s hit the US market?



Mid August or Sooner.


----------



## MarkF786

Posted in another thread, but it'd be good to try jumpstarting this thread:

So I did an A/B comparison of the Q5/AM3D vs Q5S/AM3E:
- I used Sennheiser HD660S headphones with the 4.4mm cable; it was just a convenient pair I had nearby with a 4.4mm connector.
- I volume matched the output with a Fluke multimeter.
- I connected the two devices to two separate Macs, and used Tidal set to HiFi mode.
- I started the same tracks simultaneously on both Macs.
- I swapped the headphone cable between the Q5 & Q5S, comparing the sound. Note, it still takes ~ 6 seconds to do the swap due to a relay that takes a couple seconds until it outputs a signal.
- I mainly used Peter Gabriel's So album, since I'm very familiar with it and it's dense and well recorded.

As I suspected, I couldn't really hear any difference. Maybe if I spend more time and used a variety of different headphones and IEMs, I might have found some differences. I'll likely try my IER-Z1R, Solaris, Andromeda, and SE846 soon, seeing if there's a different with those IEMs and impedance matching.

I'm sure someone with golden ears will proclaim a huge difference between the two, but for my ears they're close enough that I'd choose the device and module based on features and/or cost. I like the new Q5S' minor feature updates, and I like that the AM3E has all common headphone connectors (3.5, 2.5, 4.4) so this is what I'll stick with. I own most of the other amp modules as well, so I'll likely look to sell all the rest and stick with the Q5S/AM3E combo (and maybe keep the AM3D around for those days I want to tell myself it sounds better).


----------



## sidecross

With usa president trump announcing tariff on all remaining Chinese imports beginning in September many electronic consumer products are expected to be affected in price.  It will be interesting to see how the many products just beginning to be coming to the market will be priced.

Apple and samsung for example have not been performing as they at hoped to this date; an increase in prices would be unhelpful to both consumers and manufacturers.


----------



## Currawong

MarkF786 said:


> So I did an A/B comparison of the Q5/AM3D vs Q5S/AM3E:



I might have to try the AM3E on the Q5, as I only have the AM3A. If there's going to be a gap between switching, I prefer to listen to a whole track between switching. 

The other thing I always try is using them as a DAC to another amp, as that eliminates the difference between the amp modules by not including them.


----------



## sidecross

As a side note, I have the q5 and I am very pleased with performance and only wanted to add am3b for 4.4mm connection; I use it with bluetooth only, and it is what I use for quality music listening of about an hour.

The q5 is currently selling $50 less than the list price which I paid near the end of 2018; for some listeners the older model, if still available, might be a choice as the newer q5s will might be more expensive due to added cost of production and tariff's.  I am still uncertain if I will upgrade.


----------



## Currawong

I tried comparing, level-matched, the Q5 with the Q5S, both using the AM3E module, and there is almost nothing in it. With the best music I have to hand, Chesky binaural albums, I felt that the Q5S was possibly very slightly better. It seems most of the improvement has been through the amp modules.


----------



## kaushama

Currawong said:


> I tried comparing, level-matched, the Q5 with the Q5S, both using the AM3E module, and there is almost nothing in it. With the best music I have to hand, Chesky binaural albums, I felt that the Q5S was possibly very slightly better. It seems most of the improvement has been through the amp modules.


Do you have AM3D THX module?


----------



## Currawong

kaushama said:


> Do you have AM3D THX module?



No, unfortunately.  I'm wondering though if it will be much different to the AM3E. I think the limitation will be the Q5S in that regard.  I tried briefly with a Pico Power using the line out and didn't notice any difference from using the AM3E.  I'm going to try a few combinations of headphones, IEMs and amps to see what I can figure out.


----------



## sidecross

I would certainly appreciate if Fiio would make an official announcement concerning both release date and price of their new Q5s and amp modules. I can appreciate the problem of the usa tariff and the Chinese change in their currency evaluation to be a problem for Fiio. It too is problematic for usa consumers.


----------



## Ultrainferno

Our first look, by Nano, is now live!


----------



## Damz87

I recently picked up the Q5S and so far, I am absolutely loving it!  It pairs with the Sony EX1000's & EX800ST's perfectly to my ears with bass boost on  

I also bought the AM3D however I found it made the EX1000's treble too piercing for me.


----------



## cr3ativ3

Damz87 said:


> I recently picked up the Q5S and so far, I am absolutely loving it!  It pairs with the Sony EX1000's & EX800ST's perfectly to my ears with bass boost on
> 
> I also bought the AM3D however I found it made the EX1000's treble too piercing for me.


Can u compare both modules ?


----------



## Ninth Wave

Damz87 said:


> I recently picked up the Q5S and so far, I am absolutely loving it!  It pairs with the Sony EX1000's & EX800ST's perfectly to my ears with bass boost on
> 
> I also bought the AM3D however I found it made the EX1000's treble too piercing for me.



So the AM3D made an obvious difference to the sound?  I read elsewhere that it didn't provide much, if any, difference to the stock module.  So I'm holding off on ordering it now but curiosity will surely get the better of me and I'll attempt to find out for myself


----------



## Damz87

Ninth Wave said:


> So the AM3D made an obvious difference to the sound?  I read elsewhere that it didn't provide much, if any, difference to the stock module.  So I'm holding off on ordering it now but curiosity will surely get the better of me and I'll attempt to find out for myself



Yep, definitely changed the sound for me with EX1000. I haven’t tried the AM3D with any other IEM or headphone yet though.


----------



## cr3ativ3

Damz87 said:


> Yep, definitely changed the sound for me with EX1000. I haven’t tried the AM3D with any other IEM or headphone yet though.


In which ways it changed the sound ?


----------



## Damz87

cr3ativ3 said:


> In which ways it changed the sound ?



It elevated the treble which brought out the peaky/sharp treble in the EX1000. 

Probably not a bad thing for some other IEM's, but for the EX1000 and my ears, its too piercing. Unfortunately I have this problem with all other sources I've used with the EX1000 except for Q5S with AM3E amp.


----------



## cr3ativ3

Damz87 said:


> It elevated the treble which brought out the peaky/sharp treble in the EX1000.
> 
> Probably not a bad thing for some other IEM's, but for the EX1000 and my ears, its too piercing. Unfortunately I have this problem with all other sources I've used with the EX1000 except for Q5S with AM3E amp.


Thx , maybe it’s the perfect match for ex and cl2  I consider to order one , but then without the extra Amp


----------



## Currawong

Here's my review:


----------



## cr3ativ3

Currawong said:


> Here's my review:



i will get mine in the next 2 days . i will use it as dac/amp for my pc


----------



## savelich

About Q5s, love FIIO: Is it only me or somebody else also have experienced the following: I own Q5. Recently I have ordered and received Q5s. I use it with iphone XsMax on Tidal HiFi. I did not like Q5s. Sound is not as good as Q5. Stage is way narrower. and here I think  why:
1. In q5 the volume could not be controlled from the phone, you could change volume only on Q5. In Q5 it was explained that iphone has ability to bypass iphone sound processing, And so signal is sent directly to Q5, thus you can not control volume from the phone, but it is less distortion this way. In Q5s you now can control volume from iphone volume control, so with Q5s iphone directly contributes to the volume settings, lowering quality,
2. Also Q5s weights much less then Q5. It looks like some important parts were replaced with something less. For example, in Q5 we were explained that it has 2 USB micro ports, exactly for improvement of sound quality. We were told that if you charge and listen at the same time on the same port, quality of sound goes down, because charging interferes with DAC/sound transmission, thus decreasing quality of music. Now Q5s has only 1 port, so you will be charging and playing on the same port. Quality goes down.
3. Looks like nice fancy ports on Q5 were also removed on Q5s

Overall it looks like with Q5 they decided to "streamline" the amp, replacing  more expensive and labor intensive motherboard and body, with something simpler, thus  weighting less. New board, obviously, has some newer microchips, but overall , a lot of functionality and components are just taken out. For me, personally, there is no comparison. Q5 sounds better than Q5s. The only improvement I can hear is in quality of Bluetooth connection over long distance. I can walk some extra feet away from my phone. But everything else is better on original q5. When I listen over Bluetooth from short distance sound is still better on Q5. So I have returned Q5s and got myself one more Q5, since I often work for over 12 hours, and juice on one is not enough sometimes. 


Did anybody experience the same thing?


----------



## TonySunshine

does anyone know if the EQ for the Q5s through the Fiio music app only works with music played through the fiio music app? Or is it a system wide thing?
Like for the Earstudio ES100, the EQ can be saved to the device and will apply the eq to the USB or Bluetooth input.


----------



## Ultrainferno

According to reviewer Nano, the S stands for super.

His full Q5S review is now available: https://www.headfonia.com/fiio-q5s-review/

Enjoy!


----------



## Towa (Oct 17, 2019)

I just got my Q5S and it's awesome but I'm having trouble connecting to my Samsung S10+ with this otg cable

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B0744BKDRD/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_i_5chQDbX1DXD79

It will connect and say its charging from the phone and also trigger UAPP prompt but it won't play music through the q5s...

Anybody have any recommendations for otg cables that will work? Also maybe one that won't drain my phone battery...


----------



## PavelCoelho (Oct 24, 2019)

Towa, I ordered the FiiO's official OTG cable (https://www.amazon.com/Fiio-CL06-Ty..._1_1?keywords=FiiO+CL06&qid=1571918635&sr=8-1) and it is a really quality piece. And it works just fine with my Q5s without draining my phone's battery. Just have in mind that it will be hard to use the 2.5mm output, since the cable is curved to it's direction and covers the output a bit.

Anyway, does any one here experience a short but strong click or hiss sound when switching between DSD files using Android music apps (HibyMusic, FiiO Music, ...)? I don't have such a problem when listening from my desktop foobar2000 tho, I skip next tracks without any disturbing sounds. Also, do you guys see yellow or blue light when playing songs from Spotify Premium through USB? I get the blue light (presumable lesser quality), but using my friends' phones connected, I see the yellow light.

Overall, I actually love how this unit sounds a lot, even if I don't have other amps to compare it to. I also enjoy the LDAC codec, it's pretty damn close to a wired scenario as I can hear.


----------



## felix3650

Hey guys. Quick question. I currently use a DF Red with my Zenfone 6 (out to a Oriveti New Primacy). What kind of upgrade should I expect moving to the Q5S?


----------



## newtophones07

felix3650 said:


> Hey guys. Quick question. I currently use a DF Red with my Zenfone 6 (out to a Oriveti New Primacy). What kind of upgrade should I expect moving to the Q5S?




The new primacy is extremely sensitive (I own them).  I do not think they are the best match with the Q5s if you have hiss sensitivity.  You certainly should (all ears are different) hear a significant upgrade is the entire band using the Q5s.  The DF was fine when it was released, but the older ESS chip was not their best and the high distortion amp in the DF is just "OK".


----------



## felix3650

newtophones07 said:


> The new primacy is extremely sensitive (I own them).  I do not think they are the best match with the Q5s if you have hiss sensitivity.  You certainly should (all ears are different) hear a significant upgrade is the entire band using the Q5s.  The DF was fine when it was released, but the older ESS chip was not their best and the high distortion amp in the DF is just "OK".


Thanks! I can easily spot hissing but once on the move outside it becomes secondary 
I'm planning on going balanced. No need to hold back the amp with a single end connection.


----------



## Marco Angel

TonySunshine said:


> does anyone know if the EQ for the Q5s through the Fiio music app only works with music played through the fiio music app? Or is it a system wide thing?
> Like for the Earstudio ES100, the EQ can be saved to the device and will apply the eq to the USB or Bluetooth input.



Have the same question here, 
Im enjoying an es100 + shure se846, and have to say that i absolutely love the EQ in the es100. im just boosting the 31hz +5db and 63Hz +2,  never interfere with the overall sound, and if the song ask for it, the se846 gives a super nice and punchy rumble.
That said, im looking into the Q5s with THX amp, but I NEED to know how the EQ is implemented. 
One of my fav things is the ability to eq EVERYTHING that the ES100 outputs, no matter the player, source, etc. Its the same if i connect it as a usb dac in my mac or pc, or play from samsung music player or spotify. It the same EQ and everything sounds as i want

Is anybody knows how it works in the Q5 or Q5s? 
Thanks in advanced guys!


----------



## benjamind2012 (Dec 4, 2019)

What I find disturbing is that there is no replaceable battery. You can replace the amp modules by unscrewing two opposing screws and removing/replacing the amp module - not unlike one of those old 1980s video game cartridges.

However the battery - well you're stuck with it and if all that heat eventually kills the battery (as it always does with smartphones) you can't even power it from USB 5V source as you would assume or expect so...so the answer is...ker-ching...buy a new amp LOL nah 

These things obviously are not designed for any serious longevity. It's a shame because with a user-replaceable battery these things could last for 15-20 years or longer. With the current design you would be lucky to get 5 years out of it with daily use.

Here in Australia they are like $500+ each. Without a replaceable battery frankly these are a waste of money - as is really any amp without user replaceable batteries.

These are headphone amplifiers not bloody smartphones.


----------



## sidecross

benjamind2012 said:


> What I find disturbing is that there is no replaceable battery. You can replace the amp modules by unscrewing two opposing screws and removing/replacing the amp module - not unlike one of those old 1980s video game cartridges.
> 
> However the battery - well you're stuck with it and if all that heat eventually kills the battery (as it always does with smartphones) you can't even power it from USB 5V source as you would assume or expect so...so the answer is...ker-ching...buy a new amp LOL nah
> 
> ...


I have the older q5 and when in use I power it with a anker powercore 26800 mah battery; this first generation q5 has two usb ports whilw the newer q5a has only a single usb.


----------



## benjamind2012

Yes but unfortunately I ordered the newer Q5S model and no the earlier Q5 which is supposed to sound even better than the Q5s...the only thing I will lose is the Bluetooth 5.0 spec codecs so no AptXHD or LDAC and would only be able to use AAC and regular AptX.


----------



## sidecross

benjamind2012 said:


> Yes but unfortunately I ordered the newer Q5S model and no the earlier Q5 which is supposed to sound even better than the Q5s...the only thing I will lose is the Bluetooth 5.0 spec codecs so no AptXHD or LDAC and would only be able to use AAC and regular AptX.


I am unsure which may be better, but the older q5 is still available at much lower price than when released. For some it may be a bargain at little loss if any than the newer q5s.


----------



## HulalaHifi

Has anyone a chance to compare Q5 with Q5s in USB mode? I am sure the bluetooth will sound better in Q5s, but with the same USB connection, do you think it's worth the upgrade?


----------



## 04gto

HulalaHifi said:


> Has anyone a chance to compare Q5 with Q5s in USB mode? I am sure the bluetooth will sound better in Q5s, but with the same USB connection, do you think it's worth the upgrade?


I have owned both (I actually had 2 Q5s' for a while) and I was able to do extensive A/B listening. I also was fortunate enough to have two AM3D THX amp modules, along with the AM3, AM3A and AM3E modules. While the Bluetooth connection on the Q5s has a lower noise, blacker background, it is not dramatic at all. While connected via USB, the differences are very subtle. The bass impact on the Q5s seems ever so slightly less, but that might be because the mids on the Q5s are slightly more forward. To me the biggest upgrade to be had on any Q5, is if you go from a AM3 or AM2 etc to  the AM3D THX module. The AM3D is far superior to those earlier modules. However, the difference between the AM3D and the AM3E is very subtle. Here I think the AM3D is just ever so slightly warmer in the highs. I am very sensitive to highs, so I noticed right away, but only during A/B testing. Otherwise, both AM3D & AM3E are amazing. So if you already have the Q5 with one of the earlier modules, I would say the best thing to do is get your hands on a AM3D module.


----------



## sidecross

04gto said:


> I have owned both (I actually had 2 Q5s' for a while) and I was able to do extensive A/B listening. I also was fortunate enough to have two AM3D THX amp modules, along with the AM3, AM3A and AM3E modules. While the Bluetooth connection on the Q5s has a lower noise, blacker background, it is not dramatic at all. While connected via USB, the differences are very subtle. The bass impact on the Q5s seems ever so slightly less, but that might be because the mids on the Q5s are slightly more forward. To me the biggest upgrade to be had on any Q5, is if you go from a AM3 or AM2 etc to  the AM3D THX module. The AM3D is far superior to those earlier modules. However, the difference between the AM3D and the AM3E is very subtle. Here I think the AM3D is just ever so slightly warmer in the highs. I am very sensitive to highs, so I noticed right away, but only during A/B testing. Otherwise, both AM3D & AM3E are amazing. So if you already have the Q5 with one of the earlier modules, I would say the best thing to do is get your hands on a AM3D module.


As I have posted numerous times before I have been waiting on an am3b since December 2018 and an am3d since fiio released them and I am still waiting.

I prefer the q5 for the reason it has two usb ports. I use the side usb port to supply power via anker 26,800mah battery which keeps the q5 running cooler.


----------



## gadadgo

Q5s is my first portable DAC/AMP and to be honest i regret buying it. I barely notice the improovemnt in music and build quality could be better i think. The volume knob is slightly offset downwards in its slot, the amp module is also offset and shakes a little, next track button also became loose after a week or two.


----------



## Damz87

gadadgo said:


> Q5s is my first portable DAC/AMP and to be honest i regret buying it. I barely notice the improovemnt in music and build quality could be better i think. The volume knob is slightly offset downwards in its slot, the amp module is also offset and shakes a little, next track button also became loose after a week or two.



Possibly faulty? Might be worth trying to get it repaired under warranty.

The build quality on my one is pretty good. Although my battery life is terrible. Tried the pinhole reboot a couple of times but still the same unfortunately.

Sound quality is very good though


----------



## gadadgo

Yeah, battery is also a problem for me. Bluetooth connection starts to drop when the battery is at ~20%.


----------



## sidecross

A reason why fiio am3b or am3d are no longer available may be due to production and shipping problems.

'...A new report by corporate data analytics firm Dun & Bradstreet calculates that some 51,000 companies around the world have one or more direct suppliers in Wuhan, the epicenter of the virus. At least 5 million companies globally have one or more tier-two suppliers in the region, meaning that their suppliers get their supplies there; and 938 of the Fortune 1,000 companies have tier-one or tier-two suppliers there. Moreover, fully 80% of U.S. pharmaceuticals are made in China. A break in the supply chain can grind businesses to a halt.'

https://www.truthdig.com/articles/the-feds-baffling-response-to-the-coronavirus-explained/

It would be in fiio's interest to explain to at least people on this forum the problem myself and others may be having in obtaining fiio products.


----------



## speedingcheetah

Marco Angel said:


> Have the same question here,
> Im enjoying an es100 + shure se846, and have to say that i absolutely love the EQ in the es100. im just boosting the 31hz +5db and 63Hz +2,  never interfere with the overall sound, and if the song ask for it, the se846 gives a super nice and punchy rumble.
> That said, im looking into the Q5s with THX amp, but I NEED to know how the EQ is implemented.
> One of my fav things is the ability to eq EVERYTHING that the ES100 outputs, no matter the player, source, etc. Its the same if i connect it as a usb dac in my mac or pc, or play from samsung music player or spotify. It the same EQ and everything sounds as i want
> ...



Looking at the Q5s myslef...and been searching for the answer to this question.

I have a BTR3 and its EQ works in BT and DAC mode.  (the "better" BTR5 model, the EQ does NOT function in USB mode)
I also have a Alpen 2 E17K which is my DAC for my fullsized Vmoda headphones, it has simple Bass, Treble adjust with its LCD screen.
If only they have made a newer/better version of the E17K, cause having on board digital steps to adjust both Bass and Treble on the fly,  is what i want.


----------



## Marco Angel

Well, now having the Qudelix 5K, have to say that the PEQ works pretty nice and flawlessly. Hope to fiio upscale their future amps


----------



## speedingcheetah

Marco Angel said:


> Well, now having the Qudelix 5K, have to say that the PEQ works pretty nice and flawlessly. Hope to fiio upscale their future amps



I had stumbled across that DAC on Amazon while looking at options....good to know the EQ is that good.
I think that woudl be more of an upgrade to the BTR3 and for sure better than the BTR5, just by looking at specs.
And far more sane a price tag too.

If only Fiio had made a newer/upgrade to the awesome E17K DAC. 
The onboard on the fly adjustments is what i want.
Sure, it does not have a EQ, but that does not mean u can't make a better version that has onboard adjustments, along with can connect to the Control app.
I have tried to find other USB dacs, but all i see in Fiios line up is DACs that only have Bass Boost switch, that adds a hard set db boost, often 5 to 9db. that is often way to much at times, with the E17K i can adjust bass and treble from -10 to +10, directly on the DAC.
(I just recently tried a Fosi Audio DAC-Q4 which has bass/treble knobs, but its bass is more tuned for mid to high bass range, and makes the overal sound muddy and a tad hollow feeling.)

My BTR3  is used in USB mode and its EQ is tuned to use on one single specific pair of in ears, since it is not possible to on the fly change the EQ...that the major disadvantage I am finding for these smartphone controlled DACs,...u have to pair the dac via BT to a phone, load up the app, and manually change the EQ each time u want to use a different set of headphones.
Fiio does not even have saved custom presets option in the app. it is only just one Custom, that u have no option to "save" so that when u do mess with it, u can not revert it back to your saved settings.

Since I use Poweramp app to play my high res music, its EQ and profiles can not be beat. 
I only want the DACs EQ on when i am not using PowerAmp for my music, but when i am watching videos in streaming apps, and such things and apps that do not have any EQ ability. 
That is why i have my set EQ tweaked BTR3 only for use with my in ears and only use it on my Nvidia Shield TV for movies and tv. 
It is not powerful enough to drive my full sized, so if i really want to use those, i connect my E17K. 
However, i can't use full sized headphones for more than 15 min or so, due to the compression pressure, and the heat build up in my ears, they get very uncomfortable, so its in ear use for long things.

I really do not care about Bluetooth anymore. I had swore by LDAC for ages and used my BTR3 on LDAC for good time(as well as a few sets of Sony LDAC headphones), but when Nvidia broke LDAC with an update to the Shield, and took nearly a year to fix it, i was forced to wire up things for USB DAC mode, and my god, i will never go back. quite the difference in quality wired vs BT. But i do read that there are some new BT audio codecs in the works, that may greatly boost the quality of wireless audio transmission abilities..


----------



## Bootup22

speedingcheetah said:


> Looking at the Q5s myslef...and been searching for the answer to this question.
> 
> I have a BTR3 and its EQ works in BT and DAC mode.  (the "better" BTR5 model, the EQ does NOT function in USB mode)
> I also have a Alpen 2 E17K which is my DAC for my fullsized Vmoda headphones, it has simple Bass, Treble adjust with its LCD screen.
> If only they have made a newer/better version of the E17K, cause having on board digital steps to adjust both Bass and Treble on the fly,  is what i want.



To answer yours and Marco question, yes the EQ settings are saved on the amp and you get your EQ'd sound thru any source. I set settings on my LGv30 Fiio app then played music thru UAPP; settings stuck. Then thru Tidal bluetooth on same phone, settings same. Then switched to iPhone and played tidal thru BT, settings same. I then went into the FIIO app on the iPhone and saw the EQ was set to the same wild settings (for testing purposes) that I had done on the Android so its clear the settings on are on the amp.


----------

